# EMT Instructor blows out student's ear drum



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 26, 2014)

"A Shasta College student can no longer follow her dream of being an EMT because an instructor intentionally set off a CO2 grenade during an active shooter drill."

Heather Chinn is now deaf in her right ear after her ear drum was blown out.
Chinn has just 65 percent of hearing in her other ear."

Just, why? What possible benefit could there have been? I realize you want to be "that" badass professor of EMTology, educating the masses on the art of saving lives, but really?

http://m.krcrtv.com/former-instructors-speak-out-for-student-with-blown-ear-drum/25650304


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 26, 2014)

Kind of like pitting the Freshman team against Varsity for scout plays. 

The idea was there, but... a little too real. Besides, I don't think even non-tactical Paramedics would be within throwing distance of an active shooter.


----------



## xrsm002 (Apr 26, 2014)

That was a stupid thing to do. It's a basic course. That instructor wasn't using common sense apparently.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 26, 2014)

I smell a lawsuit, and what ever that poor student wins, it won't be enough. I SAID IT WON'T BE ENOUGH.


----------



## xrsm002 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was thinking law suit too.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 27, 2014)

That instructor needs to have his I/C taken away and then lose a major lawsuit to her. This is one of the dumbest ideas I've seen


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> That instructor needs to have his I/C taken away and then lose a major lawsuit to her. This is one of the dumbest ideas I've seen




Now introducing, the new Helen Keller School of EMS!

[Or was it Ann Frank. /Clerks 2 reference]


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 27, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Now introducing, the new Helen Keller School of EMS!
> 
> [Or was it Ann Frank. /Clerks 2 reference]



And it's JPINFV for the win!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> I smell a lawsuit, and what ever that poor student wins, it won't be enough. I SAID IT WON'T BE ENOUGH.



I see what you did there...


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 27, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> I smell a lawsuit, and what ever that poor student wins, it won't be enough. I SAID IT WON'T BE ENOUGH.



Quit it, it hurts when I laugh.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 27, 2014)

I bet that instructor wasn't trained in using pyros or other percussive props.
Hm, deeper pockets to plumb.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> I bet that instructor wasn't trained in using pyros or other *percussive props.*



...because EMS needs more cowbell.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 27, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> ...because EMS needs more cowbell.






Candid footage taken on scene.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 28, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Candid footage taken on scene.



IF you take two Ludes and sit watching patiently, you'll see it MOVE!


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 29, 2014)

'Ludes huh? I think you may have just dated yourself there...


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 30, 2014)

My snappy reply has disappeared. CC mods.


----------



## paracordmedic (May 30, 2014)

Wait, is the student saying EMTs need perfect hearing in both ears to do the job?

This does not jive with my experiences in EMS.

Sure perfect hearing is great, but I have some hearing loss and I get by just fine.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 30, 2014)

paracordmedic said:


> Wait, is the student saying EMTs need perfect hearing in both ears to do the job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 30, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


>



I don't get it...


----------



## Medic Tim (May 30, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I don't get it...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I don't get it...



Well you could say that flew over your head


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 30, 2014)

In my medic program they made us put earplugs in, then crawl through an obstacle course of chairs in a blacked out room with a smoke machine going, the scene from saving private Ryan when they're storming the beach playing on full blast and firecrackers going off in a bucket. Once you got where you were going you got some light and had to control an airway. Point of it was I increase your stress levels then perform fine motor skills.


Point is I could see how they justified it but the delivery was way off...way off.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2014)

Robb said:


> In my medic program they made us put earplugs in, then crawl through an obstacle course of chairs in a blacked out room with a smoke machine going, the scene from saving private Ryan when they're storming the beach playing on full blast and firecrackers going off in a bucket. Once you got where you were going you got some light and had to control an airway. Point of it was I increase your stress levels then perform fine motor skills.



Still have never had a call where I had to crawl in the dark with loud music and firecrackers or gunshots.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 30, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Still have never had a call where I had to crawl in the dark with loud music and firecrackers or gunshots.




No I agree, but it's tough to simulate stress, that did a great job of it. Once you got where you were going you got more light to complete your task. Is it realistic, no not at all but there are used for simulations like that beyond the "coolness" factor.


----------



## JPINFV (May 30, 2014)

Robb said:


> No I agree, but it's tough to simulate stress, that did a great job of it.



IV. Cortisol. Epinephrine. Instant stress.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 30, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> IV. Cortisol. Epinephrine. Instant stress.



Alright, fair enough :lol:


----------

